# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  10x10 German volume training and Vince Girondas 8x8

## s1nc1ty

Does anyone have any expirience with such routines mentioned in the headline, 10x10 german volume training and vince gironda's 8x8? Its kinda different style .. smaller weight but high intensity.. supposedly very effective. The history behind it.. seems legit. Anyone ever tryed it or any expirience to share? 


https://liftvault.com/programs/bodyb...readsheet-gvt/

https://liftvault.com/programs/bodyb...-spreadsheets/

----------


## almostgone

GVT is effective, especially if you're just getting into lifting or have been away for a while. The key thing is to pick a light enough weight to complete your reps and sets without getting into HIT methods...beyond failure, forced reps, drop sets, etc.

If done properly GVT is very effective at recruiting muscle fibers and developing your CNS. IMHO, it isn't as an effective building method as HIT systems...DoggCrapp, Yate's Blood &Guts, etc.

GVT isn't anything new, but it's effective. GVT is an excellent way to build into a 5x5 program, HIT system, etc.

----------

